# What to do with bully stick ends?



## KevinYeBoy (May 4, 2017)

Hey everyone, just wondering if there's anything i can do with the collection of bully stick pieces I've taken from Nova? I take them when they reach a size that I know she's daring enough to try swallowing ... but shouldn't. Any way I can stick them all together or into a block or something? Google didn't help, so maybe I'm thinking crazy here lol.
Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Throw them away. A friend just had to have a piece surgically removed.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

How long are the pieces? Someone else had posted that they'd clamped vice grips at one end of the bully stick to keep their dogs from swallowing the last few inches of it. Never tried it myself, but it might help you get more "milage" out of them. I would still supervise as some vise grips/locking pliers release easier than others, one swipe of the paw and it's off, others require a loss of skin form your fingers to release.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I've seen ground-up bully stick sold as a food topper somewhere. It seems like if you save a pile of them, maybe they could just be run through some kind of grinder to make "sprinkles."


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Uh oh. I let my dog swallow the ends but took them away when she was a puppy.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I soak them in water for a day or......wrap bacon around them.....a coating of brown sugar and a smattering of bbq sauce...30 minutes at 350 in the oven and serve them to our guests for appetizers.


Always a hit....but never give up the recipe to those who ask.




SuperG


----------



## NaughtyNibbler (Oct 28, 2018)

SuperG said:


> I soak them in water for a day or......wrap bacon around them.....a coating of brown sugar and a smattering of bbq sauce...30 minutes at 350 in the oven and serve them to our guests for appetizers. Always a hit....but never give up the recipe to those who ask. SuperG


LOL. Seems like a good answer, with a little variation: *Serve to the doggie guests.*

Perhaps it's a trial and error situation. Soaking in liquid would likely be part of the solution. Maybe add some beef broth to the water. If you experiment with different ways to moisten & heat the pieces, you might find something that works well. Boiling in broth with a microwave might be something to try.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

NaughtyNibbler said:


> Boiling in broth with a microwave might be something to try.



I'm imagining THE SMELL that would produce! :surprise:


----------



## NaughtyNibbler (Oct 28, 2018)

Magwart said:


> I'm imagining THE SMELL that would produce! :surprise:


The more disgusting something smells, the better my puppy likes it, LOL


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Deja swallows the ends. Never had a problem with the at least hundred she has eaten over the years so far.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

ausdland said:


> Uh oh. I let my dog swallow the ends but took them away when she was a puppy.


So do I!! She flys through one in like 20 minutes now! Uh oh!


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Does anyone know of a really strong pair of scissors, or cutters, or something that we can cut the end pieces into much smaller treat size pieces? Most of us don't have an electric table saw. Maybe a bolt cutter, perhaps? I don't know.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

tc68 said:


> Does anyone know of a really strong pair of scissors, or cutters, or something that we can cut the end pieces into much smaller treat size pieces? Most of us don't have an electric table saw. Maybe a bolt cutter, perhaps? I don't know.



Check out a pair of aviation snips..................




SuperG


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

tc68 said:


> Does anyone know of a really strong pair of scissors, or cutters, or something that we can cut the end pieces into much smaller treat size pieces? Most of us don't have an electric table saw. Maybe a bolt cutter, perhaps? I don't know.


I use pruning shears to cut them in half.


----------

